# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  اشکال در تغییر استاندارد در فایل هگر میکروکنترلر

## joojoo0065

مهندسین گرامی درود،
بنده یک فایل هگز دارم مربوط به میکروکنترلر، قبلا  مشابه این فایل ها رو باز می کردم و بعضی کلمات رو با رعایت اصول تغییر می  دادم و سیو میکردم و بعد پروگرام میکردم روی آی سی، حالا یک فایل دارم که  وقتی باز میکنم و می خوام بعضی کلامات رو تغییر بدم با کوچکترین تغییری  دیگه با پروگرام کردن فایل روی میکرو دیگه میکرو درست کار نمیکنه!!
قسمتی از فایل هگز رو میگذارم
مثلا در همین قسمتی که از فایل هگز گذاشتم به جای IRAN میگذارم IRAQ دیگه برنامه بعد از پروگرام جواب نمیده!!چرا؟؟؟؟
لطفا اگر اطلاعات دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید

”-                        ح¯–‚sdUF8.$     'èd 
      d   ب    z              1                          
 ,     penlon pi       FULL v3.35     ƒ    £  '7GWgw‡—§·ا BORNA ( IRAN )     Designed By:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               –          S%u D%u F%u P%u S%u D%uF%u P%u   =                A    B     C          Delay: Coil Error ! %u (+%u) Enter License: Frequency        Pulse Width     Delay           Integ.W         Ground          Speed            Iron Reject     BackLight       Contrast        Volume           Tone            Password        About           OFF ON  <!> + +%u  %u   Old Password : Wrong Password !  New Password : Confirm Password  Password Changed                    High Power !    Press OK ! ? Serial  Number: %0X%0X Balancing   ID:                  FE: NON-FE:  FERRO: %c%u  ے _           !      -%u !             Sensitivity: Coil Error  %u.%u  Power Off   Low Battery €ہ       -NAN INF  
  „  Iژ  گ  ’  ”   –  !ک  "ڑ  #œ  $‍  %   '¢  *¤  :´  ;¶  <¸  =؛   >¼  P¾  Qہ  Rآ  Sؤ  Tئ  eط   ³ ³ ’ ³ £ « '³ /³ 1ہ 3³ 5آ 8³ :آ Fآ I³  Kظ Wظ c³ e³ g³ i³ k³ m³ v }$  ّ”î'ï»ٌàُ؟ه؟ّل¨•¤·§¤؟ً“` à“` âمُà…‘•‘  —aً¥‘µ‘گگ؟ًگ
’—ل÷ûًدïïي؟èàî؟ہàشà”أ؛“  ھ“èپùپ6—èƒùƒ   „àگà—ٌ÷èپلp!ً…àگà—ٌ÷èپâp!  ًٹàگà—ٌ÷èپنp!ً„لگà—ٌ÷èپèp  !ًˆâگà—ٌ÷èپàq!ً€هگà—ٌ÷èپà  r!ً€êگà—ٌ÷èپàt!ً€ن‘à—ٌ÷è  àx!ً€è’à—ٌ÷éپلp!ً€à•à—ٌ  éپâp!ً€àڑà—ٌ÷éپنp!ً€à”ل—  ٌ÷éپèp!ً€àکâ—ٌ÷éپàq!ً€àگه  ٌ÷éپàr!ً€àگê—ٌ÷éپàtAً€àگ  —ٌ÷€àگê—ٌ÷"–•ààê“  à”¯#à‘"à0    ًLہ ‘#ھ0Hً  ‘=ھ0,ًنوًàN_8ôïمِàْ“ê“نéٍà  ïمِàْ“ê“نêٍàْ“ê“à‘#ے'f'w'  ”@)à‘=”‌(”@)ٍf'w'”@)ôf'w'”@)€ل  ”‌%d–¯م¶à”َ#à‘Mà0!ô  à´à”َ#à‘Nà0!ô¢à´à”َ#ہ ‘"،01ô à”س#¥ë²àہ¥ى²à”$•¤à°à”[)f'w'ïPًHoOOكثà‘f  ے'f'w'مPےOoOO”°(¯ç°à€àگà”°(é_  OoOO“o“ے“ï“  â°à”W)¯‘؟‘ڈ‘ں‘”’)ôلàہàà  •àنà“| à‘;à01ًààà“° à“±      ہà‘:à0)ً®àêًîXç½”؟#¦ي²à”$"$3  $لàà“ ‘،1طôà‘ًàëYùO  پ°à§‎؟ïًىZùOàپًàç‎ےïêû.?à  ï_à“لدٌ”ژ(ن2®لًْëàًàOلàà“ ‘¯0ًKءààà“z  à‘à“ïïٌàèù    à“Cً“D^›ہ^کہ^ڑهèà“z à‘z àdà“z à‘z àtل÷ ‘C°‘Duق*کشrق*ڑ   …àگà—ٌ÷à‘لPà“à09ً    …àگà—ٌ÷ٍدààن½ه½à‘z àdà“z à‘z àtل÷ہگx ذگy à‘z àdà“z  à‘z àtل÷à‘x ً‘y à“7ً“8à‘z àdà“z à‘z àtل÷à‘x ً‘y à“9ً“:à‘z àdà“z à‘z  àtل÷à‘x ً‘y à“;ً“<à‘z àdà“z à‘z àtل÷à‘x ً‘y à“=ً“>à‘z àdà“z à‘z  àtل÷à‘x ً‘y à“?ً“@à‘z àdà“z à‘z àtل÷à‘x ً‘y  à“Aً“Bمêن½âàه½à‘¯و´àًàîے  ûہ‚ر‚à‘â_¯و´àًàîےêû ‘7°‘8 ƒ±ƒà‘ن^¯و´àًàîےêû  ‘9°‘: ƒ±ƒà‘و]¯و´àًàîےêû ‘;°‘< ƒ±ƒà‘è\¯و´àًàîےêû ‘=°‘>  ƒ±ƒà‘ê[¯و´àًàîےêû ‘?°‘@ ƒ±ƒà‘ىZ¯و´àًàîےêû ‘A°‘B ƒ±ƒ ‘®0 ُïàêà“   …àگà—ٌ÷à‘لPà“à09ً    …àگà—ٌ÷ٍدس¤^²@”V‚àگà—ٌ÷à  ‘ï_à“°خààà“نàà“ ‘£6ً\ہà‘âP

----------


## joojoo0065

کسی نمی تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## seyed saeed

> مهندسین گرامی درود،
> بنده یک فایل هگز دارم مربوط به میکروکنترلر، قبلا  مشابه این فایل ها رو باز می کردم و بعضی کلمات رو با رعایت اصول تغییر می  دادم و سیو میکردم و بعد پروگرام میکردم روی آی سی، حالا یک فایل دارم که  وقتی باز میکنم و می خوام بعضی کلامات رو تغییر بدم با کوچکترین تغییری  دیگه با پروگرام کردن فایل روی میکرو دیگه میکرو درست کار نمیکنه!!
> قسمتی از فایل هگز رو میگذارم
> مثلا در همین قسمتی که از فایل هگز گذاشتم به جای IRAN میگذارم IRAQ دیگه برنامه بعد از پروگرام جواب نمیده!!چرا؟؟؟؟
> لطفا اگر اطلاعات دارید ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> 
> ”-                        ح¯–‚sdUF8.$     'èd 
>       d   ب    z              1                          
>  ,     penlon pi       FULL v3.35     ƒ    £  '7GWgw‡—§·ا BORNA ( IRAN )     Designed By:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               –          S%u D%u F%u P%u S%u D%uF%u P%u   =                A    B     C          Delay: Coil Error ! %u (+%u) Enter License: Frequency        Pulse Width     Delay           Integ.W         Ground          Speed            Iron Reject     BackLight       Contrast        Volume           Tone            Password        About           OFF ON  <!> + +%u  %u   Old Password : Wrong Password !  New Password : Confirm Password  Password Changed                    High Power !    Press OK ! ? Serial  Number: %0X%0X Balancing   ID:                  FE: NON-FE:  FERRO: %c%u  ے _           !      -%u !             Sensitivity: Coil Error  %u.%u  Power Off   Low Battery €ہ       -NAN INF  
> ...


سلام 
فایلی که شما گذاشتید اصلا هگز نیست
داخل فایل هگز یک سری عدد در مبنای 16 هست و هیچ متنی وجود نداره

----------


## seyed saeed

شبیه به این
:020000040800F2
:10000000C0060020590100086101000863010008D2
:1000100000000000000000000000000000000000E0
:100020000000000000000000000000006501000862
:1000300000000000000000006701000871130008C4
:100040006B010008000000006B0100086B01000854
:100050006B0100086B0100086B0100086B010008D0
:10006000000000006B0100086B0100086B01000834
:100070006B0100086B0100086B0100080000000024
:100080006B01000800000000000000006B01000888
:100090006B0100086B0100086B0100086B01000890
:1000A0006B0100086B0100086B0100086B01000880
:1000B0006B01000800F002F800F03EF80CA030C818
:1000C000083824182D18A246671EAB4654465D46D4
:1000D000AC4201D100F030F87E460F3E0FCCB64660
:1000E0000126334200D0FB1AA246AB4633431847E1
:1000F000D4270000F4270000103A02D378C878C152
:10010000FAD8520701D330C830C101D504680C6059
:10011000704700000023002400250026103A01D378
:1001200078C1FBD8520700D330C100D50B607047AF
:100130001FB51FBD10B510BD00F094FE1146FFF7AE
:10014000F7FF01F04FF900F0ACFE03B4FFF7F2FF48

----------

